# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  رویدادهای شیء ریبون

## پوریا_م

با سلام
در دلفی 2010 وقتی یک ریبون روی فرم میزاریم و به اون تب اضافه میکنیم، میشه توی تب ها ribbon group اضافه کرد ولی هیچ دکمه یا عکسی نمیشه توی اون گذاشت.
در قسمت رویدادهای اون هم ظاهرا باید با ActionManager کار کرد ولی نمیدونم به چه شکل!
اگر لطف کنید طریقه کدنویسی در ribbon group ها رو بفرمائید.
با سپاس
Ribbon.JPG

----------


## Felony

یه شی ActionManager روی فرم بزارید و اون رو به خصیصه ActionManger شئ Ribbon تون اختصاص بدید ، بعد میتونید روی Group هاتون از اشیاء استفاده کنید و از رویداد های اشیاء هم به صورت عادی استفاده کنید ، نحوه کار ActionManager هم مبحث جدایی هست و به این تاپیک مرتبط نیست .

----------

